# This Months Special Offer



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Roll up roll up once again for a limited time only the TTOC are pleased to present the May special offer.










The TTOC Aluminium Tax Disc Holder. Offer price only £20 delivered , we only have a few and once they're gone thats it.
Order yours HERE


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Are these the ones that need to be undone with an allen key every year?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> Are these the ones that need to be undone with an allen key every year?


Pretty sure they are the twist back version which are easier, but Andrew can confirm I think.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes they are the twist back version


----------

